# Sink bridge



## Boynutman (Jul 3, 2021)

I wanted a stable sink bridge and still had some discarded hard wood scraps left. Didn't want any fancy adjustment mechanisms so I tried to come up with a minimalist design, but still it needed to hold various sizes of stones. Tools I had available were a cordless drill, a saw and a simple hand plane.
What I ended up with is this, a plank with a slot and simple cork wedge to fixate to stone. The near side can be raised for comfort by putting something underneath.
I am not one for super nice finishing but the set up workes fine!


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 4, 2021)

Nice! As you say - uncomplicated and effective . 

Is the size adjustment done with the wedge then? So you could drill the slot longer if you needed it ever...


----------



## Boynutman (Jul 4, 2021)

Exactly, I have a few cm's of adjustment range for shorter or longer stones (perhaps should have made the slot longer). I found that the stones have quite some friction on the (wet) wood, so the wedge doesn't have to do all that much.


----------



## matchplay18 (Aug 24, 2021)

It's functional and it works. Sometimes you don't have to over invent the wheel.


----------

